
Reddit Places a 'Quarantine' on R/The_Donald - Ibethewalrus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/26/us/politics/reddit-donald-trump-quarantined.html
======
Chazprime
Seems reasonable. I’m surprised this didn’t happen earlier, honestly.

I don’t expect this is going to be pretty, but it will be entertaining to
watch.

------
kombucha11
Good.

